# New Singer



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

Well we auditioned a guy last night and he hit a homerun, actually fits in better with us than the singer we fired 3 weeks ago. He is very keen and we realise about 1/3 of our songs will change due to his vocals........but thats fine, we need a breath of fresh air. In honor of our little rebirth we have also renamed the band............gone are "The Spitfires"...........we are now known as "*Deacon Brodie*".
(guess the avatars gotta go)


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Thats great news - a singer is usually the hardest piece of the puzzle to find. And theres nothing worse than hearing a band with a bad one.

You guys are a shoe-in to get a gig here:
http://www.murphguide.com/bars/deaconbrodies.htm


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

bagpipe said:


> Thats great news - a singer is usually the hardest piece of the puzzle to find. And theres nothing worse than hearing a band with a bad one.
> 
> You guys are a shoe-in to get a gig here:
> http://www.murphguide.com/bars/deaconbrodies.htm


LOL...i,ll have to mention a trip to NY to the guys.......theres a DB pub in Edinborough too, my brother has been there, hence the name.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Tarl said:


> LOL...i,ll have to mention a trip to NY to the guys.......theres a DB pub in Edinborough too, my brother has been there, hence the name.


Edinburgh, usu. pronounced Embra (I'm a weegie) :smile:
He's a famous character on the east coast of Scotland. Respectable businessman and pillar of society by day, burglar by night. The story is that he built the first gallows in Edinburgh and was also the first to be hanged on it. Not true, but a good story nonetheless. 
Good luck with the band. I wonder how the new singer made you think of this guy? (and you're guaranteed at least a percentage of punters will think that's his name you know..."by the way, which one's Pink?")


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

is he ok with the spandex-based humour? that's the important thing here, if history is any guide 

congrats


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

suttree said:


> is he ok with the spandex-based humour? that's the important thing here, if history is any guide
> 
> congrats


Yep...we aimed some spandex humour at him and he ate it up and spat it out.


----------



## guildguy (Apr 2, 2008)

like someone above said, which ones pink?


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

Tarl said:


> Yep...we aimed some spandex humour at him and he ate it up and spat it out.


well, now THERE is a mental image i'd prefer to avoid


----------

